

How I read Hacker News - akkartik
http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/about

======
naval
Nice - reminds me of a much better version of the old Slashdot interface - I
was always going to "Threaded" and "view all on one page"

Now if someone would just create a working RSS full-text feed for
Paulgraham.com...

------
trekker7
Nice... PG, you should open source parts of News.YC so people can add features
to it :-).

~~~
kirubakaran
Read access to the raw data would be great. If we can get it as JSON, that
would be awesome!

------
lvecsey
Just get it to fill in new items automatically via javascript updates, and
then we can leave it running full screen on a dedicated monitor. It then would
become something of a medusa head though, because if you hope to get any
regular work done you'll have to completely divert your eyes.

~~~
akkartik
Hmm, but wouldn't it be annoying if it loads stuff on top while you're
reading/clicking something? You'd lose your place on the page. I suppose I
could create gmail-style update messages you have to click on. That loses the
medusa-head character, though :)

I'm using page load as a surrogate for 'mark all as read', which keeps track
of the state of the divider and so on. Keeps the UI simple.

follow is intended to be something you periodically focus on. With auto-reload
stuff flows past you so fast I'm not sure what the dashboard-like view would
convey above the fold. Especially since even new stuff vanishes below the fold
on many occasions. Making something you can just glance at is much harder, I
think.

------
dpapathanasiou
Nice, especially how you track the comments together with the posts.

My way is more compact
([http://www.seeksift.com/asp?act=relatedsrc&id=index&...](http://www.seeksift.com/asp?act=relatedsrc&id=index&link=http://news.ycombinator.com/rss))
but I'll look at keeping the comments up-to-date the way you do.

~~~
foggo
Look good. Can you make it so, one can read the comments as well?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Can you make it so, one can read the comments as well?_

It's certainly a good idea, as the hystry.com site shows.

It appears, though, that this site (yc news) doesn't have a comments feed, so
adding them would be a bit involved.

The O.P. does a nice job of it on his site, which is probably why this entry
rose to the top of yc news so fast.

------
scruzia
FWIW, here's how I read reddit as well as hacker news:
[http://scruzia.blogspot.com/2007/09/reddit-greasemonkey-
scri...](http://scruzia.blogspot.com/2007/09/reddit-greasemonkey-script-see-
headline.html)

Goal: See any headline exactly once. Ever.

In reality, it kinda resets itself whenever you restart the browser.

------
kajecounterhack
hmm I go down the front page from top to bottom.

=]

~~~
akkartik
Update: to change the number of items rendered to 100:

<http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-render100>

etc.

More details of the url parameters are on this page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71827>

------
boucher
I read hacker news in Safari, which precludes me from viewing slides three
through eleven.

~~~
akkartik
Really? :((

One workaround: hover over the bottom right corner region and click on the 'O'
to see all the slides in a single html page. Does that work?

Sorry about that.

off-topic: news.yc munged the 'phi' unicode character I laboriously copy-
pasted between apostrophes above.

~~~
asdflkj
I can't see anything at all in konq (not that that matters very much).

